# Telia ADSL

## EasyPzy

För dig som har Telia ADSL eller com hem.

Hur gör ni för att koppla upp er? Själv anväder jag LFConnection Keeper men finns det något annat bättre sätt?

----------

## dmind

jag använder mig av ett router dator. den står i garderoben och e på dygnet runt.

en gång uppkopplad alltid uppkopplad. www.clarkconnect.org

bara knappa in gateway osv på burken man sitter vid.

det som du kör, funka bra för mig, när jag körde det.

vet inte vad du menar med att det ska funka bättre.

hur menar du?

----------

## EasyPzy

Intressant att höra hur andra gör för att öppna en internetanslutning genom Telia ADSL.

----------

## Loke^

Måste bara säga att Telia är patetiska  :Smile: 

----------

## snutte

```

/bin/echo "username=<användarnamn>&password=<lösenord>" | /usr/bin/lynx -post_data http://login1.telia.com/sd/init &> /dev/null

```

Har jag i min crontab.  :Very Happy: 

Btw, ta bort <> kring användarnamn och lösenord.   :Wink: 

----------

## EasyPzy

Ok, så du loggas in automatiskt?

----------

## snutte

Kan du fethaja. Lägg den typ var 10:e minut för att vara säker på att inte loggas ut.  :Smile: 

----------

## EasyPzy

Grymt!

Jag är lite ny på Linux men crontab låter som en dyr kväll på puben   :Very Happy: 

Är det bara att skriva enligt din "code" och lägga till användarnamn och lösen? 

För övrigt håller jag med Loke, Telia suger fett men! Kommer nog byta till Bostream vilket år som helst   :Wink: 

----------

## Loke^

<- kung.

 :Smile: 

----------

## jahve

Crontab bemästras enklast i webmin - åtminstone för nybörjare som jag.  :Smile: 

Raden med lynx-kommandot kan med fördel läggas i local.start-filen.

(för den som är intresserad kan sägas att tipset fungerar lika bra till NetLogon på UpUnet-S vid Uppsala Universitet)

----------

## hrnick

 *Quote:*   

> Själv anväder jag LFConnection Keeper men finns det något annat bättre sätt?

 

Jag vet inte om det fungerar bättre än connection keeper, men själv använder jag qadsl tillsammans med ett hemmasnickrat rc-script så att jag loggas in automagiskt på telia när jag bootar...

http://kuba.unix.se/

----------

## really

jag har i /etc/conf.d/local.start 

lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/init" > /dev/null

lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS" > /dev/null

gör så här  :Smile: 

#echo "lynx -dump http://10.0.0.6/sd/init > /dev/null" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

#echo "lynx -dump http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS > /dev/null" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

#/etc/init.d/local start

#rc-update add local default

byt ut USER mot ditt användarnamn och PASS med ditt lösenord.

så körs det varje gång datorn startas... telia loggar inte ut sen en tid tillbaks så man måste inte crona eller använda andra daemons.

telia har stängt av utloggning efter 15minuter så du loggas inte ut när du väl loggar in..

----------

## EasyPzy

Perfekt!

Det där måste jag prova.

Tack!

----------

## EasyPzy

antonik 

Det fungerade superbra!

 :Cool: 

----------

## really

gutt!   :Cool: 

----------

## far

Jag har följande i /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd.exe

Filen anropas när dhcpc startar/stoppar (om den är exekverbar)

```
#!/bin/bash

# Skript för att starta/stoppa telia bredband

  

if [ $2 = up -o $2 = new ]; then

  /sbin/qadsl -l

fi

 

if [ $2 = down ]; then

  /sbin/qadsl -o

fi

```

----------

## 59729

 *really wrote:*   

> jag har i /etc/conf.d/local.start 
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/init" > /dev/null
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS" > /dev/null
> ...

 

Fungerar inte för mig, får bara upp en felmeddelande sida...

----------

## really

 *lappen wrote:*   

>  *really wrote:*   jag har i /etc/conf.d/local.start 
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/init" > /dev/null
> 
> lynx -dump "http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS" > /dev/null
> ...

 Visa din local.start  :Smile: 

Vad för felmeddelande sida?

----------

## 59729

EDIT: /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

lynx -dump http://10.0.0.6/sd/init > /dev/null

lynx -dump http://10.0.0.6/sd/login?username=USER&password=PASS > /dev/null

```

jag har bytt ut USER och PASS mot mina konto uppgifter,

```

tux etc # /etc/init.d/local restart

 * Stopping local...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting local...                                                      [ ok ]

tux etc #                              Internal Server Error

   The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was

   unable to complete your request.

   Please contact the server administrator, unknown@rlas and inform them

   of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that

   may have caused the error.

   More information about this error may be available in the server error

   log.

     

----------

## irbanur

Själv installerade jag ciclogin och skrev ett startscript:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

opts="${opts} reload"

depend() {

        need net

        after net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting ciclogin"

        [ -f /etc/ciclogin.conf ]

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/bin/ciclogin

        pid=`ps -ef | grep ciclogin | grep -v grep`

        pid=`echo $pid | cut -d\  -f2`

        echo $pid > /var/run/ciclogin.pid

        result=$?

        eend $result

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping ciclogin"

        start-stop-daemon -o --quiet -x /usr/local/bin/ciclogin -o --stop --pidfile /var/run/ciclogin.pid

        rm /var/run/ciclogin.pid

        eend $?

}

```

funkar bra för mig.. speciellt om man nångång vill koppla ner (OBS! Nerkoppling längre än 5 minuter kan leda till abstinens   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## 59729

Ska kolla på den sen, skulle dock vara kul och veta varför det förra scriptet inte fungerade  :Smile: 

----------

## Cocktail

Kan nån tala om för mig varför man måste logga in hos telia??? Enligt min startup så tilldelas man ju det dynamiska IP:t innan man loggar in, så varför inloggning öht???

Själv byter jag till BBB adsl nu. Trodde jag skulle få fast IP, men verkar som om jag blir sittande med dynamiskt likt förbannat...  :Sad: 

----------

## remne

Cocktail: hm, sålänge du inte rebootar din dator/router etc så tror jag inte du får nytt ip av bbb.

----------

## Cocktail

Skönt att höra.

Precis fått och installerat det nu...

Fick spatt första gången jag bootade och såg att DHCP-servern gav mig ett IP# i 10. serien...   :Shocked: 

Lokalt IP... vad kan man göra med det...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lyckligtvis så rättade det till sig så snart jag surfat in och aktiverat mitt abbonemang. Snygg lösning måste jag säga. 

Och självfallet behöver jag inte logga in för att få mitt IP.

----------

## 30726

Jag använder curl   :Smile: 

/etc/conf.d/local.start

```
# Telia ADSL

curl http://login1.telia.com/sd/init &> /dev/null 2>&1

curl --data "username=ANVÄNDARNAMN&password=LÖSENORD" http://login1.telia.com/sd/login &> /dev/null 2>&1

```

----------

## xMignon

Lägg in det i /etc/init.d/net.eth? istället....

----------

## 30726

 *xMignon wrote:*   

> Lägg in det i /etc/init.d/net.eth? istället....

 

Varför? local.start är till för sådana här saker. Det är ju bara extra arbete att behöva hålla koll på vilka ändringar portage gör på skripten i /etc/init.d efter en uppgradering.

----------

## pompafrittes

Tack för den lilla scriptsnutten really.

Jag har dock ett problem. Shorewall fungerar inte efter att man loggat in...... vet ju förståss inte om den funkar innan man loggat in men efter en omstart så funkar det för andra burkar på nätverket att använda min lilla router. 

Nån som har ett tips? ska man lägga in /etc/init.d/shorewall restart efter inloggningen i local.start?

Jag vill ju liksom kunna boota remote.

Tacksam för tips.

----------

